# Mailman thinks dead man on porch was part of a display



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

This is a sad but kind of odd story. Poor mailman is going to have nightmares now.

Dead man on porch


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A number of years ago a very close friend of mine was found dead on his front steps. He died in a very wet hot week. They figure he was there from 5 to 7 days. By the time he was discovered he was so decomposed and I suppose nibbled at, this was a rural death, that it took a week to "identify" him with dental records. Although it was rural, his steps were just a short distance and in total view of the post box and I have always wondered at the rural carrier not noticing.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Gotta feel for the mailman. Many people that come up into my yard have often poked at Tom to see if he is alive so I fully understand why the mailman just stepped around the poor guy.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

@ Hairazor, I see that sort of thing all the time. It would seem obvious, but folks tend to dismiss the thought that a person might be dead more often than not.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That's sad. I'm sure the mail carrier will have issues surrounding this for a long, long time.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess it's odd... but traumatizing???


----------

